# Lets discuss how my fish are acting - Good and Bad



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been observing how my fish act. First I'll start with my glass cat fish.

I started with 1 glass cat fish but read that they do better in schools, so each time I went to the fish store I got another one. Now I have 8. I actually like these fish more then the others. They, for the most part always remain in a pack. Some times they split into two packs and chill in different corners. Now only ONE glass fish is chillin under the water filter thingy and the others are in the opposite corner. When you go to feed them they go crazy. I can hold the flakes and they'll take em right out of my finger ha. 

Ok now onto the more important one...

I have two chinese sucker fish..and well. I think one of them is seriously mentally challenged. Not even exaggerating, this one has been swimming a figure 8 on the back side of the glass for the past 12 hours. Non stop. Are they known to just...do the same thing over and over and over again??


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

hmm sounds like google might help you more than i can here sorry :/ although if you notice your fish color getting lighter and lighter and not being as active as he/she usually is then chances are that they are stressed which makes them disease prone and sometimes morning floaters


----------



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

MoneyMitch said:


> hmm sounds like google might help you more than i can here sorry :/ although if you notice your fish color getting lighter and lighter and not being as active as he/she usually is then chances are that they are stressed which makes them disease prone and sometimes morning floaters


No No they def are not sick. They...are...over active haha.


----------

